# Shoal or solo?



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Just curious as to what the majority of our folks here are keeping these days. And what? 
Are you keeping a pygo shoal? A serrasalmus shoal? a solo fish? both? Post some pics if you have them.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Solo 4.5 inch gold spilo in a 55 and soon to have a 5 inch sanchezi in a 29.


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Pygo shoal:

6 RBPs, 2 Ternetzi, 2 Cariba & 1 Piraya


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

4 caribe, 4 ternz and 2 reds. never had a serra id like to get a huge diamond one day but thats a while away.


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

I have a 7 pygo shoal and might be getting my first diamond rhom soon, very hard to come by seems in central illinois.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

solo gold spilo in a 55g, and 3 pygos in a 125g.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

my caribes and reds are in one tank, spilos are in another, and my 4 other serras all have tanks of their own


----------



## Dorkhedeos (May 8, 2007)

Solo red


----------



## harsh69100 (Mar 2, 2008)

solo tern.....


----------



## delegat (Mar 22, 2007)

two 8" reds, and four 1,5" reds waiting to grow and to be mixed with the 8inchers.


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

all solo serras now that i sold my mac shoal

<<--------see list


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Here is a little bit of everything. My reds include 2 breeding pairs 1- 4'' ,3 2-3'', Somewhere around 300- 1/4-1/2''. Enjoy the pics!!!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

kfreeman, where is your zoo located? How much are tickets? Good lord you got a lot of pets.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

maknwar said:


> kfreeman, where is your zoo located? How much are tickets? Good lord you got a lot of pets.


LOL!!!!!!I got a few more also Those are just scans and pics I had handy glad you like them though. I put more $ in them than I do me.


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

ive only got a solo buttikoferi, piranhas arent my thing

sweet blue skulls


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Solo Piraya and solo Gold mac....


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

9 gold spilo schoal, and a vinny rhom

kfreeman, i don't think anyone kept raccoons. don't they bite if handled? that alligator is cool as hell, how big is he and what does he reside in? i assume its an alligator? don't crocs get much bigger?

oh, and is that a tortoise of some sort? if so, he may outlive you, lol.


----------



## Alexx (Jan 20, 2006)

solo 13" piraya and a 9" diamond rhom


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

primetime3wise said:


> 9 gold spilo schoal, and a vinny rhom
> 
> kfreeman, i don't think anyone kept raccoons. don't they bite if handled? that alligator is cool as hell, how big is he and what does he reside in? i assume its an alligator? don't crocs get much bigger?
> 
> oh, and is that a tortoise of some sort? if so, he may outlive you, lol.


I use to raise two koons also.....Mean SOb's once they get some size to them.
Also had fun raiseing two munks


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

rbp shoal wild and captive x7

Solo rbp
solo Brandti
solo elong
solo sanchezi
solo rhom
solo flower horn


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I currently have no piranhas. It's been so long, that all my piranha pics are now on an outdated disc format. But I will own p's again. I'm getting the itch back.

Great pics guys!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Solo 16"+ rhom...kind of...he has a lot of little fish with him.
Solo 9" brandtii
Solo 12" maculatus
6 geryi together
2 irritans together
solo 13" dovi
nano salt...my obsession right now.

I think that is it...


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> Solo 9" brandtii


Hey!, he shrunk!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

solo diamond rhom 
caribe shoal
solo caribe


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > Solo 9" brandtii
> 
> 
> Hey!, he shrunk!


Thats because he wont eat anything but live...so I feed him every few months....the bastard!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

joedizzlempls said:


> my caribes and reds are in one tank, spilos are in another, and my 4 other serras all have tanks of their own


Whats your electrical bill if you don't mind me asking lol.

Solo 6 inch Elong in a 40 long

Solo 6 inch Sanchezi in a 29


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Puddjuice said:


> my caribes and reds are in one tank, spilos are in another, and my 4 other serras all have tanks of their own


*Whats your electrical bill if you don't mind me asking lol.*

Solo 6 inch Elong in a 40 long

Solo 6 inch Sanchezi in a 29

[/quote]
between the 15 or so fish tanks, 10 reptile enclosures and the fact that i sit at home all day going back and forth between two computers and my big screen tv, it is ridiculously high for how small my place is. i'm in the process of buying a house right now tho, so hopefully i'll be able to figure out a more economical setup, especially with baseball season coming up and my tendency to have three tvs on at once.


----------



## ol78hunter (Feb 9, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Solo 16"+ rhom...kind of...he has a lot of little fish with him.
> Solo 9" brandtii
> Solo 12" maculatus
> 6 geryi together
> ...


Wow 12 inch mac. I have a gold spilo/mac that is about 4.5 inches. Get some pics up of your big boy.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> 9 gold spilo schoal, and a vinny rhom
> 
> kfreeman, i don't think anyone kept raccoons. don't they bite if handled? that alligator is cool as hell, how big is he and what does he reside in? i assume its an alligator? don't crocs get much bigger?
> 
> oh, and is that a tortoise of some sort? if so, he may outlive you, lol.


I have had several litters of ***** once they have their shots (rabies and distemperment) they are fine. American Gator he's in a 110 and he runs the house for winter and in the summer he has the run of the pool and yard. That is one of my snapping turtles.


----------



## Bradabolics (Oct 27, 2007)

Four, 5-8" reds in a 90 gallon...and 1 5"ish guynana rhom in a 55 gallon


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ol78hunter said:


> Solo 16"+ rhom...kind of...he has a lot of little fish with him.
> Solo 9" brandtii
> Solo 12" maculatus
> 6 geryi together
> ...


Wow 12 inch mac. I have a gold spilo/mac that is about 4.5 inches. Get some pics up of your big boy.
[/quote]

Damn near impossible to get GG to post pics of his collection.....
Even bought a nice camera and still can't manage to post pics....LMFAO

I want pics of that spilo Damnit


----------

